# My first DIY - split enscloure for 2 pythons with 3D rock wall and hides - PIC HEAVY!



## bobby-van (Jul 23, 2012)

I recently bought my first snake, a 7 month old Diamond Python. I fell in love with snakes and will now be getting another snake in a week or so, so the DIY build began on my split enclosure to house both my 7 month old Diamond and 7 month old Hypo Bredli.

This is my first attempt at something like this and it turned out pretty damn awesome.. pleased with myself on this one.


What I began with, a 2 foot fish tank:








I knocked up a top for it with aluminum mesh:







The base, with the split down the middle:












The base for the hides:







Added in some ledges, and then applied the expanda-foam:

















I bought a piece of timber from Bunnings and put it through the router at work to knock up a hood for the tank which I then added a fluorescent light fitting to for UV supply. I also purchased a stand for the tank:

















Applying the first layer of grout:












Second layer applied and sand thrown over the last layer then brushed into the crevices:












I then mixed PVA glue with water and put it into an empty Windex spray bottle and sprayed it over the rock-wall and hides to seal the sand onto it:







With hides added:







Aaaand the final product.. Rock wall installed, hood installed (still to be stained), heat lamps and UV light installed, heat mat installed, substrate and tank decorations installed:



























Very happy with the results!  Diamond will go in once her food lump disappears (ate yesterday) and hopefully getting the Hypo Bredli next weekend.

The only thing I can pick with the finished product which I have a question about is.. is there enough floor space for the pythons to move around? It is a big size upgrade compared to the click-clack they're in now, the hides are huge and will only be in this enclosure for a year or so and then a new one will be built.. 

Comments? Ideas? Criticism? 

Cheers


----------



## leahellem (Jul 23, 2012)

Thats awesome well done with the DIY someone people come up with some really good good ideas which then give others ideas and encourage them do try it aswell i was goin to do it but wasnt goin to split the cage was goin to attempt to DIY and convert a 4ft fish tank into a half land half water for a pair of water dragons except didnt quiet no what to do with the glues foams and so on lol, could you tell me what you used for materials please, and i think thats plenty of room for them looks great once again


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 23, 2012)

leahellem said:


> could you tell me what you used for materials please, and i think thats plenty of room for them looks great once again



I used MDF as the backing board and the split, random bits of foam I had, water-based non toxic grout, children's play sand, PVA glue, liquid nails.. Think that's it!

EDIT: oh and expanda-foam.

Give it a go, it's easy. This was my first try!


----------



## Troyster (Jul 23, 2012)

It does look good, I agree but what about quarantine when you introduce the new Hypo Bredli?


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 23, 2012)

Troyster said:


> It does look good, I agree but what about quarantine when you introduce the new Hypo Bredli?



I was going to make a separate thread regarding this but seeing as though it's been brought up now... how do I go about this?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2012)

How do you get in to the enclosure?
Where is the ventilation?

Also PVA glue will not adequately seal the grout, and with no ventilation it won't be long until moisture deteriorates the fake rock.


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 23, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> How do you get in to the enclosure?
> Where is the ventilation?
> 
> Also PVA glue will not adequately seal the grout, and with no ventilation it won't be long until moisture deteriorates the fake rock.



There is no rear on the hood, just a missing piece that opens up to the wire mesh for ventilation. 

What do you recommend to seal it? Something non-gloss..


----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks good, but what are the temps like, particularly the thermal gradient i.e. Is there sufficient cool area down the bottom ?

The other thing to consider is Diamonds require different heating conditions to other pythons.


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 23, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Looks good, but what are the temps like, particularly the thermal gradient i.e. Is there sufficient cool area down the bottom ?
> 
> The other thing to consider is Diamonds require different heating conditions to other pythons.



36 on the ledge up the top, 32 half way down, 27ish inside the hide above the heat mat, 20 degrees other end of the hide/cool end.


----------



## Troyster (Jul 23, 2012)

For quarantine, I'd keep the two snakes at separate ends of the house having separate or duplicate tools/accessories for each snake. (ie feeding tongs etc) Quarantine is a good practice to get into when purchasing a new animal to prevent introducing potential nasties to the rest of your collection


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 24, 2012)

bobby-van said:


> What do you recommend to seal it? Something non-gloss..



Bondall terratite is non gloss (however it is terracotta coloured) otherwise pondtite and some 1200 grit sand paper.


----------

